# Pymatuning Creek Fishing



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi fellow anglers,

my first post concerns fishing the Pymatuning Creek running through the Shenango Wildlife Area.

I have had some success in catching Largemouths, Crappies, Carp, Sunfish, & some Bullheads out of this stream. What I am curious about is if anyone has caught any other species of fish out of this stream other than the ones I mentioned above. 

I am not interested in getting you to reveal any of your hotspots, but rather I am searching for "proof" of the existence of other species in this stream.

I have found some extremely deep pools that I sware would contain some nice Flatheads, yet I have had no luck in hooking any & wonder if anyone has pulled any Flats out of this stream.

Some locations seem like they could also contain possible walleyes & pike, yet again, I have no actually confirmations they exist in this river system.

I have "heard" that some big Striped Bass have been taken out of the deepest pools around Orangeville, yet I have not seen these fish, so at this moment it is only speculation for me.

I am a mobile shore fisherman, so I am curious if anyone has knowledge of the maximum depths encountered in this particular stream, more so those of you that have been on this stream with depth finders, as I am stuck with estimations based on bottom fishing. In some spots I have used long tree branches to ascertain the depth & so far the deepest pool I have found has been between 10-15 feet directly off the bank, so it would seem that it could possibly be much deeper in areas such as these, I just have no confirmation.

Thanks in advance to anyone that can share some information regarding this stream.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

actually, the best fishing, and it can be really fantastic, is below the dam. stripers, norhern, walleye at times, crappie, white bass, and channel cats move in here at different times of the spring. however, a pennsylvania fishing license is needed here. never had much luck above the dam.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Speaking from my own experience I agree with Rapman. I have watched the fisherman below the dam and have seen them catch a lot of fish. But I have never bought a PA license so I have only fished above the dam. It has been a total waste of time for me, as far as catching fish. I have a 12 ft boat w/elec. motor I have put in the creek at the Orangeville park maybe 4 or 5 times. Have yet to catch 1 fish. And I have tried shore fishing at the park...minnows and worms under a bobber....nothing. Stinkbait for cats on the bottom....nothing. Tried walking the West side bank casting a jointed Rapala hoping for pike earlier this spring....nothing. I have had my boat approx 1-2 miles upstream from the park and the deepest I remember my depth finder reading was 10 ft...maybe 12 at the very deepest. Actually that was deeper than I would have guessed. Mostly 2-6 ft though. I've only saw 2 other fisherman out in canoes in all the times I've been down to the park(I used to have a dog I took down there a lot to let her run) and I've been told there are pike in there too. Never heard anything about stripers. I still will probably take my boat back again though. I just can't believe that it isn't great fishing there. The river looks ideal and there is practically no fishing pressure above the dam in the OH part. And it is a nice way to spend a day if you want to fish without seeing another fisherman(and without seeing any fish probably


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

I totally agree that there is some seriously good looking stretches of the creek on the Ohio side. Not to far upstream from Orangeville is some spots 250 + yards wide, that should certainly hold fish. I havn't fished in the Orangeville section yet, been dying to. There is a spot way upstream in Kinsman that I have caught Largemouths, Bluegills, Crappies ( some in the 12-15" range ), Bullheads, & Carp ( some in the 5-8 lb. range ); which makes me have to believe those much more massive spots in Orangeville contain a lot of fish. 

Unless every damn fish in Orangeville moves downstream over the dam & can't get back.  lol

I am going to try to do a lot of fishing there this year & end the mystery. 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

The Pym creek fishing has been discussed before on here and 1 guy said something about a chemical spill or plant discharge or something like that up around Kinsman some years back. I could definitely believe something like that could have happened because it would explain the lack of fish above the Orangeville dam but below the dam could have repopulated from Shenango reservoir. Since I have never found the source of the Pym creek by looking on a map (it just seems to start out of nowhere according to the maps I've seen) if there was a fish kill it would take a long long time to repopulate. Like you said, I'm not asking for your specific locations, but are you talking about you fished north of Kinsman, between Kinsman and 88, or between 88 and Orangeville or what? I definitely will be going back with my boat sometime this year and now that you've brought it up again I'm itching to try again.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

I am going to have to research & see if I can find out if something did happen to deplete the fish populations here. Thanks for the heads up.

I can't figure out where the hell the source of this creek is either. Common sense tells you it is Pymatuning Reservoir, but I was unable to trace the creek to the lake at all. lol 

I am going to be going up here soon though & will report if I see or catch anything.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Me & a friend of mine went out to my northend spot on Pymatuning Creek yesterday to see how the fish were holding up this year there.

In 5 minutes I had two crappie that were close to 9" & a golden shiner that was about 8". All caught on little crappie tubes. After that I had only 2 bites for the rest of the evening with no additional fish. My friend was cat fishing & caught three bullheads around 12" a piece, which were very healthy looking.

I noticed that I have a new resident beaver at this spot & he was PO'd the entire time we was there swimming to & fro smacking the water surface with his tail. Does anyone have any experience with or knowledge as to whether beaver will ruin a good fishing spot ? I know that they eat fish sure, but I am not aware of the extent of the impact there presence has on the locally surrounding fish species.

Seeing that large golden shiner makes me think there just may be some nice pike in the creek.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Beavers eat bark and vegatation. As far as the tail smacking, I'm sure it puts some nearby fish in a panic. I always move along if a beaver persists. I think the fish would calm down after a few minutes.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

lol I should of googled that one before I posted it. I was thinking of the River Otters that are in the Shenango Wildlife Area eating the fish. But this wasn't an otter.

The place on the creek I was fishing has no other accessible areas to fish other than where I was at, which happens to be my most productive spot on the creek. The damn beaver wasn't there last year, now he is taking over my honey hole.  lol


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Hello Zodiak,
I was just at the dam area in Orangeville today. There were a good number of cars parked so I ahd to get out and take a look. There had to be about 20 people fishing below the dam on the Pa. side of the creek. I took a walk along the south bank and talked with a couple of fishermen. One man was 74 years old and a fount of information. When I told him I had never fished there, he asked where on earth I lived! I told him Brookfield and then he asked how old I was. I laughed and told him that I was 50. Then he asked if I even fished. I told him that I was a VERY avid fishermen but had never tried this spot. I was starting to get his point. He coulden't believe that I lived so close and knew very little about Pymatuning Creek. 
Now the interesting part of my story. While we were talking, he landed maybe 20 white bass right under my nose. Oh, and a carp of around 10# as well. He was throwing a 1/8 oz. jig and twister. When a huge boil 10 yards ahead of us drew both of our attention, he stated that it was a stripper. I just figured it to be a carp and didn't correct him. The another boil closser to us...IT WAS A STRIPPER! Actually, it was several strippers, or more likely highbreeds or what ever they call the cross of white bass and stripper. To say the least, I was quite surprissed! I saw a good number of these fish surface in the half hour or so that I talked with this old timer. He told me that he catches crappie, bass, bluegills, white bass, catfish and even a walleye on the little creek. I believe him. 
Of course, the dam would limit these fish to the Pa. section of the creek, but he also told me that it's not uncommon to see the creel flood above the dam. As I was walking back to my truck, I saw a carp jumping like a salmon at the dam. It was funny to see...he was trying to jump the three feet that would have put him in Ohio. 
Now, I also wanted to tell you that I remembering hearing, (last year or the year before) that a very large flathead was taken in Orangeville. I'm sorry to say that I don't remember if it was above or below the dam. 
I'll tell you one thing! I'm getting my Pa. fishing tag tomorrow. I have a big boat, but I just bought a little 12 footer last month. I have a 35lb thrust electric motor, and I'm going to find a way to get in on the water below that dam. I would love to hook one of those big highbreeds. Plus, I'm going to do a little scout fishing to see for myself just what lives in that creek! I'll try the Ohio side as well, but Pa. first for sure. 
I'll be sure to post whatever I find out over the next couple of weeks. That is if we ever have anymore rain free days.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

@ Lawman60

This was my first post as a member on this site & I figured it would never return to the limelight. lol Thanks a lot for the post. Sadly it proves that the best fishing is going to be on the PA side below the dam. I don't have a PA license, but if I keep hearing about how good it is, I just might have to. I was told by some old timers from Kinsman that the Orangeville area of the creek had stripers in it. I have never seen any, so thanks for the confirmation. 

Good luck on scouting the creek. I will be anxious to hear how it went.

Also, that carp you seen trying to get back on the Ohio side...I was thinking, he was probably a Buckeyes fan. Perhaps he had one two many to drink one night, & passed out a little to close to the dam. lol


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Lawman60: There is a spot on the creek where you should be able to launch your small boat in Pa just down from the dam. If you take the main drag thru Orangeville heading north, cross over the bridge, continue north approx 1/2 mile to the first intersection and turn right onto Carlisle rd. Go another 1/2 mile or so and on your right is a dirt/gravel rd. Turn right onto it and go a 1/4 mile or so and it leads to a parking spot right on the river where you should be able to launch your boat. I live nearby in OH and I used to have a dog and we walked in that area quite a few times. Of course, you will only be able to go less than a 1/4 mile upstream till you hit the dam and I don't think you will be able to go very far downstream either. The one time we did hike any distance downstream was in the late fall (maybe even winter) and I believe from looking at maps we were actually hiking in the very northern part of Shenango Res. We may have gone from between 1-2 miles downstream from the dam. I don't remember exactly but the area had almost no water except for the creekbed and in some spots it was just a trickle. It was easy to tell we were in a dried up lakebed. I don't know what it would be like now. Just guessing from memory I would say you would only have approximately a half mile to a mile stretch to actually fish in if the water is as low as it was when I hiked it. But I have seen boats in that area and the part that is boatable looks like very good fishing. I would imagine anything that is in Shenango Res. could possibly be in that stretch. You should just go without your boat the first time and check it out. There are people fishing right at the parking spot and along the river bank sometimes. There is a path along the bank heading downstream so it would be easy to check things out. I haven't been there for 2 years but I can't imagine much has changed. I've always thought of putting my boat in there but as of yet have never bought a Pa fishing license. Maybe after I hear your report I might have to buy one. I have put my boat in in Orangeville with no sucess as reported earlier in this post. Good luck and let us know your results.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I got my Pa. license yesterday, but no one I tried had bait! I fished at the dam and caught maybe 2 dozen white bass and 6 small high breed strippers. The strippers ran to around 2 pounds. The best bite, "or should say the best fight," came from a 26 inch carp that took my jig with his tail! Rain kept the number of fisher men down, but the bite was still on. I was throwing Berkley Power Shad, 2" and 4". Also a few jigs and twisters. The big surprise of the day as when a huge golden shiner, at least 10 inches, took a twister! That's a first. It makes me want to trap some shiners as bait for the bigger strippers. I looked at the creek on Google Earth and could clearly see where it empty's into the lake. With all the rain, the water is way up and it looks like I may be able to float all the way into Shanango. I'm from Ohio as well and was not very happy at the price of their non-resident license, $57., but I do like to put my big boat on the lake, so I usually end up getting one anyway. I'll post my fishing results in the next few days.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

There is a bait store in the convenient store/gas station at the 5 point intersection of 305/Brockway-Sharon Rd/Tamarack Rd. I never bought bait there but I know they sell bait. Brockway-Sharon Rd is the road leading into Orangeville if you're heading that way. Were you fishing off the bank, the wall, or wading at the dam? I used to go down there and stand up on the wall and watch people fish last summer. They usually seem to do pretty good wading out there, although from the wall it was kinda hard to tell exactly what they were catching. I used to see one guy fishing from the wall for catfish quite often. I saw him pull up some pretty nice ones. He had a special technique he used to fish in that current right up by the dam. I'm gonna take a ride down to that parking spot I told you about and hike some upstream if it ever stops raining. You're right, the water should be pretty high now.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I was both bank fishing and then moved onto the north side of the dam. All of my fish came from the second spot. I really didn't think too much about waiding with the water high and not knowing what the bottom is like there. Like I said in my early post, I'll throw my small boat in there tomorrow when this rain stops. I should be crappir fishing on Mosquito, but this little creek has my curiosity peeked. I'm also going to scout for deeper water blow downs to see if there maybe some flathead in that creek. I was at the bait shops you mention yesterday. The weekend must have been busy for them! I have a little creek in Brookfield I trap for bait, and if I can get myself motivated, I'll drop a couple traps later today.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Lawman60 said:


> I was both bank fishing and then moved onto the north side of the dam.


Just to clarify, I am assuming that you fished the PA side below the dam ?


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Zodiac, yes, I was on the Pa. side.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

OOPS Lawman60: When you said you fished at the dam for some reason the BIG dam in Sharpsville came to my mind. I thought THAT was where you were fishing. Don't know why since you had been talking about the little dam in Orangeville. Now I think I figured you meant the little dam in Orangeville right? In my comments in my earlier post I was referring to the BIG dam in Sharpsville...... I did just get back from going down to that spot I was telling you about on the creek. The water is pretty high and REALLY dirty/muddy. I walked downstream about 1/4 to 1/2 mile I guess and got to a spot where there was a little inlet that was too deep to cross and I didn't feel like trying to go around it. I had already crossed 2 other inlets that I had to look for spots not too deep to cross wearing only about 12" high rubber boots. I remember going way farther in the past and those inlets were just little trickles. On my way driving back thru Orangeville I stopped at the dam. Parked on the north side across from the park and walked down to the dam. There were several people fishing right by the dam but didn't see anybody catch anything. Only stayed about 5 minutes. But I did see 1 guy walking back to his car with a stringer of white bass, must have had 15-20, all nice size, between 12-18" I'd guess. He was carrying a fly rod/reel. That spot I was telling you about where you could launch your boat was pretty muddy. Not sure if you could back your trailer all the way in or you might have to carry it off your trailer a short distance if you can. Or maybe you just carry it in the bed of a truck? I'm sure if you really wanted too you could figure out some way to get it in the water.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Lawman60 said:


> Zodiac, yes, I was on the Pa. side.


lol Figures.

I still think there has to be a few deep sweet spots above the dam on our side that have a lot of fish. And to think if it is true, these fish would be about the least pressured fish in Trumbull county. I just need to find them first. lol


@WishinIWuzFishin

Thanks for the additional information on the conditions. I need to get up there soon.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

WishinIWuzFishin, yes, I was talking about Orangeville. I have two boats, but was thinking of my little 12'er. No trailer, just throw it into the truck bed. I still plan on trying tomorrow, weather permiting. I know the dam in Sharpsville pretty well. I don't bother with those little stalked trout, but I have taken some nice walleye waiding in the fall. I even caught a 40" musky there a number of years ago. I drive a bright red Colorado, so if you happen to see me, make sure to say hello. Now I may even try my fly rod down there! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Zodiac, you're right about the fishing pressure. I know I can drop my little boat right there in the park, but I was looking up stream yesterday and saw a lot of blow down trees crossing the creek. I'm sure there are some crappie in those trees right now. I did fish the creek way north where it crosses 87 in Kinsman, and caught bass and crappie. That had to near 20 years ago. Used to float the creek for wood ducks too. The beavers had it blocked about every 100 yards. Back then I had no problem jumping out of the canoe to portage a bever dam....Now, I'll let you young guys do all the hero stuff...lol
If you ever see a red Colorado down there with an Airforce para-rescue sticker on the back window...look for me. I'll be the old guy carrying way to much tackle! It would be cool to fish it with a hero to help drag me over the snags! John (lawman60)


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Lawman60 said:


> It would be cool to fish it with a hero to help drag me over the snags! John (lawman60)


lmfao  John that had me busting at the seems. 

I would be more than happy to fish the creek with you dude & I'll play hero wearing a shirt with a big "Z" on the chest. I already have beef with the beavers back there, so if one harasses us, I will have to tell him to put his dukes up. lol


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Sean, I've been enjoying this site off and on all day. Funny, just 3 days ago I had never heard of it until I was surfing for information on Pymatuning creek and found the link. I just got done reading your thread about Norton Lane. Back in the mid 80s I earned a chunk of my living by doing freelance writing for a number of outdoor publications. I was also an avid duck hunter. I hunted the ponds on Norton for many years. In 1985 I did an article all about the ponds. The ponds were indeed a privet fish hatchery, and it was know as Dillon's. Dillon's came into the hands of The Grand River wildlife area before I hunted there. I contacted the then game protector supervisor, Rick Cooley, who gave me the back ground for my story. In order to grow the wild crops (i.e.; wild rice and millet) required to manage and keep Dillon's a water foul hunting Mecca, the district 3 wildlife office controlled the water levels and unfortunately, the resident fish were not in the equation. They used portable pumps for this task. Thus the drastic water level changes. The ponds were drained alternately year to year until the best of the fishing was over. At last the only fish that survived were mostly brown and yellow bullheads and some sunfish of various sub species. There are still bullheads in some of the ponds...last I knew, as I have fished for them to use for flathead bait. There was a time when the bass fishing there was out of this world! I've been told that there were also walleye in northeast corner pond. I kind of doubt that, but you never know. It's a shame that it wasn't better managed. One other note of interest. A few years back, river otters were reintroduced into the Grand River. I was by a number of friends that the otters had a hay day at Dillon's. I know that the embankments around the ponds were littered with turtle shells and carp scales. Just another one of my fishing holes lost I guess. I remember taking my son there and trying to teach him to cast a fly rod. I also remember the swarms of deer flies! I'll never forget the day I went to fish bass and found a puddle maybe 1/20th of the normal size of the pond. There were scores of dead bass rotting in the sun, and hundreds of bull heads sucking air on the surface of what was left of one of the best bass ponds in Trumbull County. Sad...


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

That is funny John, as I never knew this site existed either until a random google search directed me here in April. I can't for the life of me remember what I was searching for though. lol But I couldn't believe this site existed the whole time, I was wishing there was a site like this for Ohio. 

Hell I am glad I could "rope" you in with the Pymatuning Creek thread. I was a little shocked that there was so few that fish the creek (on the Ohio side). I knew from experience that all the times I have fished the creek, I have never seen one person fishing it besides myself, & only on one occasion have I seen someone on the creek with a small boat; & the two in the boat were not even fishing. Aside from that, once I found this site, I figured the creek fisherman would be coming out of the woodwork, but it seems very few give this place a second glance. I'm not complaining about that though. 

Thanks for the great deal of information on Norton Lane. I always wondered what the true story was, since I heard a few variations over the years. It is a damn shame, because that place was a fishing paradise.....except for the deer flies, ticks, mosquitoes,... lol 

Isn't it true that the river otter was reintroduced into the Pymatuning Creek as well ? I thought I read that on an ODNR page.


@Lawman60 ----> Check your private messages inbox


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Well, I put the boat on the Pa. section of the creek today, and fished all the way down to the lake. It seems that the hot white bass and stripper bite is about over. I spoke to a number of fishermen on the bank, and no one was catching fish. I did catch four strippers, but nothing over 2 lbs. I also caught 3 small mouth and a few crappie. I was surprised to find that the creek is deeper than I thought. In the center of the creek, the water was 5-7' deep. I was also surprised to find that the bottom was not all mud. there is a lot of gravel and rock down there. There is a lot of blow downs and I think that flathead must use this creek to feed. Shanango has never been known for its flatheads, but they are in there. The bobber trees had lots of fruit on them today! I picked up at least two dozen floats on my short trip. It's less than a mile before you come out on the lake. All in all it was a nice trip. I saw two deer and two turkeys. Tomorrow I'm heading up to Conneaut Creek for small mouth. I'll make sure to take my Nikon with me since I forgot it today. Oh, and Sean...I never heard about river otters on Pym. Creek, but you may be right. There sure are a lot of beaver!


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like you had a really nice time John. Glad to hear the bobber trees are in bloom. lol


----------



## Biilybaiter (Jan 18, 2016)

The Zodiac said:


> Sounds like you had a really nice time John. Glad to hear the bobber trees are in bloom. lol


I stumbled across this spot last year in early May, ended my day with a nice sucker, largemouth around 2lbs, bunch of dink panfish, and a 25" pike!! The back point of the island in PA at the dam- tiny rooster tail, UL rod, 4lb line, and a lot of patience... And luck!! That was the best surprise of the day!! I've had pike hit me in the Ohio side, but never landed, and a few nice crappies, all in all, a favorite place for some peaceful fishing!


----------

